# Architecture du moteur de la voiture



## jouini87 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*Présentation du bogie moteur*

L'étude porte sur un élément de transmission de puissance d'un Train à Grande Vitesse.
Une rame T.G.V. est composée d'un ensemble de deux voitures d'extrémité et de huit voitures intermédiaires indissociables
Les voitures d'extrémité contiennent le poste de conduite, les transformateurs et les composants de régulation
Les voitures intermédiaires sont destinées à l'accueil des usagers.
Une rame T.G.V. est supportée par treize bogies: six bogies moteurs, Sept bogies contenant le système de freins à disques
Deux voitures intermédiaires successives sont supportées à leur extrémité commune par un bogie unique





​









*Un bogie moteur comporte :
- un bâti mécano-soudé
- deux essieux en liaison avec le bâti par la suspension primaire,
- deux chaînes de transmission de puissance constituées chacune par:
• un moteur électrique
• un réducteur moteur
• une ligne d'accouplement
• un réducteur de pont entraînant l'essieu moteur

La caisse de chaque voiture est supportée par le bogie au travers de la suspension secondaire. Le moteur électrique et le réducteur moteur sont liés à la caisse de la voiture pour alléger le bogie afin d'améliorer le comportement dynamique de la rame
Chaque ligne d'accouplement est composé de deux joints de Cardan, liés chacun à un des réducteurs, reliés entre eux par une liaison glissière permettant un déplacement relatif maximal de plus ou moins 120 millimètres*​*Un bogie moteur comporte :
- un bâti mécano-soudé
- deux essieux en liaison avec le bâti par la suspension primaire,
- deux chaînes de transmission de puissance constituées chacune par:
• un moteur électrique
• un réducteur moteur
• une ligne d'accouplement
• un réducteur de pont entraînant l'essieu moteur

La caisse de chaque voiture est supportée par le bogie au travers de la suspension secondaire. Le moteur électrique et le réducteur moteur sont liés à la caisse de la voiture pour alléger le bogie afin d'améliorer le comportement dynamique de la rame
Chaque ligne d'accouplement est composé de deux joints de Cardan, liés chacun à un des réducteurs, reliés entre eux par une liaison glissière permettant un déplacement relatif maximal de plus ou moins 120 millimètres*​

*Un moteur automobile conventionnel est constitué, en général, de plusieurs chambres de combustion*
* Chacune d'entre-elles est délimitée par la culasse, le cylindre et le piston. L'architecture du moteur repose également sur une cinématique bielle - manivelle qui permet de transformer un mouvement rectiligne alternatif : déplacement du piston en un mouvement rotatif : rotation du vilebrequin*



*La combustion du mélange carburé (mélange air essence) dans la chambre se traduit, à chaque cycle, par une élévation de pression des gaz qui permet de mettre en mouvement le piston et le système bielle manivelle*
* Le vilebrequin est, ensuite, connecté aux organes mécaniques de transmission (boîtes de vitesses, arbres de transmission, etc.) afin d'entraîner les roues du véhicule*
*[FONT=&quot] La boîte de vitesses permet d'adapter la vitesse de rotation des roues à celle du moteur[/FONT]*

*Les performances d'un moteur dépendent, en premier lieu, de la quantité d'énergie dégagée par la combustion, donc de la quantité de mélange carburé présente dans la chambre de combustion*
* Celles-ci sont ainsi directement liées au volume de la chambre : cylindrée unitaire et au nombre de chambres ou cylindres du moteur : cylindrée totale*






​


----------



## jouini87 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

................................


----------

